
Show HN: 8,760 hours – How to get the most out of next year. Now mobile friendly - letharion
https://letharion.github.io/8760hours/
======
letharion
Last year the link to Alex's original PDF was posted[1], and I really liked
it. I couldn't understand however why it was a PDF, how was I supposed to
consume the content in a reasonable way? Now converted to HTML, it's
significantly easier to read on a small screen.

    
    
        [1]: https://alexvermeer.com/8760hours-v2-update-announce/

